# Looking for a NCEES 2001 Practice exam.



## Phenomenon083 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking for a copy of NCEES 2001 Practice exam. Please let me know if anybody want to sell.

-Thank You


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 11, 2015)

A specific discipline or would any do?


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm taking mechanical PE exam on thermal and fluids discipline.


----------



## kfrazie1 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have one for sale.

Selling 2001 NCEES Mechanical Engineering Sample Questions &amp; Solutions. I am probably the third owner of this book so it shows some signs of use. Binding is still in tact and there are no missing pages. There are a lot of pencil markings in the book; however, I erased the majority of markings in the Thermal &amp; HVAC exams.

Some of these questions are the same as the ones in the newest NCEES practice problems book but there are enough questions that are different making it worthwhile.

I'm looking for $135 firm via paypal, which includes shipping. This is close to what I paid when I purchased the book and I believe is a fair price when you consider these books are going for $500 - $2700 on amazon.

Email for fastest response - [email protected]

 Thx


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm interested to buy and I've already sent you an email. Thanks for the information!


----------

